
Ask HN: How do you remember what you've learned? - jdr23bc
I&#x27;ve been using google keep to take notes and remind myself to review them with spaced repetition (more about spaced repetition https:&#x2F;&#x2F;apps.ankiweb.net&#x2F;docs&#x2F;manual.html)<p>Nice things about using keep for this:<p>- access from any device<p>- nice UI<p>- supports images<p>- reminders to review a note<p>- half decent text editor<p>- searchable<p>- categories<p>- free<p>cons:<p>- mixed in with other notes in the default view<p>- hard to export for review in other formats<p>- have to manually set the interval (e.g. using reminder tool to set 3 days from now, then 1 week, then 1 month ect). This is tedious<p>- not suited for larger documents<p>- not really suited for flashcard style of studying<p>Other things I&#x27;ve tried:<p>- folders with text files<p>- ankiweb
======
pr07ecH70r
Whenever I learn something new, I make notes in word. I keep thousands of such
word Notes files on my HD. I have some dating 15+ years back. Usually your
brain does the remembering, w/o even you know it, but when something I learned
comes up either at work or in my personal life, and i am a bit rusty
remembering, I can always find it in my files - refreshing my memory by
reading my notes file.

------
JamesBarney
I use anki on my mobile device. If I'm bored watching a show or waiting in a
line at a restaurant I can go over some docker commands.

------
misiti3780
ANKI on mobile for everything

